# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Djali i sëmurë, babai e çon në shkollë mbi kurriz

## Xhuxhumaku

*Djali i sëmurë, babai e çon në shkollë mbi kurriz*

Yu Xukang, 40 vjeç, çdo ditë ecën rreth 30 km me djalin e tij për ta çuar në shkollë.(da.xha/BalkanWeb)







Balkanweb

----------


## Ksanthi

10000000 bravo ketij  babai qe mundohet te edukoje femijen e vet.Te gjithe kane te drejte te shkollohen.

----------

